# Root Tabs and Shrimp



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

im a little traumatized with shrimp and chemicals.. i have killed numerous shrimp at my first attempt to keep them in my flubal ebi tank. the reason: mouriate of potas. i did add a little under the substrate (as per the Mineralized soil directions). at the time i didnt know shrimp would die and my tank would be poinsonous for like forever... :frusty:
anywho, my friend needs help with plants that are not doing very well and i suggested some root tabs. of course they contain potash and other chemicals, should we worry at all? any comments experience welcome


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

No worries, I dose K regularly in shrimp tanks with no problem, many others do the same as well. Its the excess K that you have that could be killing your shirmp.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

The root tabs I've seen also contain copper in small amount. I've too wondered if they'd be safe for shrimp?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got capsules filled with Osmocote Plus that does contain a wee bit of Copper. 

My Shrimp tonight during meal time. 
(bad cel phone pic)


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thnks guys, so i shouldnt worry about it then, right? =)


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Coursair said:


> I've got capsules filled with Osmocote Plus that does contain a wee bit of Copper.
> 
> My Shrimp tonight during meal time.
> (bad cel phone pic)


Nice pic! I thought it was the Osmo + that conatined the copper and the regulare didnt have any it??? I will have to double check, since I am expecting my shrimp this week and have put reg osmocote tabs in my substrate!!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I have Osmo+ capsules in both my shrimp tank and they fine... just dont over do it. And make sure they are down deep 2-3"


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

Over dosing will kill your shrimps. To be safe I would just dose half of the recommended dosage.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

niptek said:


> Over dosing will kill your shrimps. To be safe I would just dose half of the recommended dosage.


yeah but the talk is about root tabs usage  thanks though


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

You should be good, just bury it deep... I've been using root tabs for months now and the RCS and macro shrimps are still alive...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I've recently started having a very similar experience with shrimp and Snails dying off wholesale. :-/ (in three different tanks) I'm using osmocote ('Classic'... 14-14-14) NO copper. nonetheless I've managed to kill EVERY Nerite (several different varieties) 30+ RCS, Ghost shrimp, every invert. the only inverts spared: common pond snails... (big ol ugly ones no less....) 
seems as if I can keep plants OR inverts... but I'm not having much luck with both.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dam big fish that suxs!!
i killed all my shrimp and snails before by my own fault, adding potash to the substrate mix... don't know about the root tabs........


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Heck, this whole thing started for me when I started using Ro water and the plants started showing signs of deficiency :frusty:
I think I should start a new thread (don't want to hijack yours) with the specifics.
right now I'm looking at going with ONLY moss and (dechlorinated) tap water for my invert tank,
then use that as a starting point to discover what exactly caused em to all go belly up.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

I use osmocote plus root tablets in my shrimp and discus tanks and never lost any due to it


----------

